# My collection of flashlights



## corvettesR1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thought id take a few pics to show here.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## GotDogs (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice collection my friend!!


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I re



sized the photos.Sorry about the mess. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## p moore (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice collection. I like the variety. 

Paul


----------



## scout24 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey corvettes-
Very nice! I have a quick question, in the 3rd pic, what light is the second from the left? Black, lobster claw, and what looks like a green on/off clicky?
Thanks.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi scout24.that light is a Coast Led Lenser V2. It has two seperate buttons .The green button operates a single green LED and the black button operates 5 white LEDS.Both can be on at the same time . 

The light uses 3AAA batteries.I bought this light for the green night use mostly .It will help in Winter when I have to go into dark salt trucks to see whats what .


----------



## scout24 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool! liking the green... thanks!


----------



## fiveform (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't have 'em all in one shot, but here are a few from my growing collection of 17...


----------



## corvettesR1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting your lights. They are more than welcome here.:wave:


----------



## Lumilo (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok here are my little collection.From 2008 -2009
















lovecpf


----------

